# Best Way To Support "Sister?"



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

ray:raylease pray for my best friend. She gave birth to her baby this morning at around 3am. Unfortunately, the little girl came much too early. *Micaela was not due until October 4th, 2011. *

When I saw the 1 pound 11 oz child, I wept bitterly. The poor tiny angel can't even cry. She moves about nervously in the incubator. The only upside was the laughably easy birth...my best friend didn't even know she was in labor. 
She felt contractions and the baby moving to one side. When my best friend arrived at the hospital, the baby's legs were already in the canal. Bestie had her girl after only "two big pushes." 

Even more remarkable, my best friend was also a pre term baby. She was born at six months and weighed just a few ounces less than her daughter. Bestie has a staple in her heart and she was not supposed to live, but Bestie is almost 29! :smthumbup:
My best friend had two miscarriages before she had Micaela. So did Bestie's mama! It seems like something hereditary.


When Bestie called me in tears with the news, my husband and I bought gifts. It was two newborn sleepers (the store didn't have a premmie section), a book to read to Micaela, a parenting magazine and a small bottle of whisky for the dad. 

We have been friends for five years. She was at my wedding and I have been there for her through miscarriages, bad boyfriends and during her pregancy. I held my "sister's" hand in Emerg when she was spotting at 3 months. I ran around with a scanner for the baby registry and I was the first to see our little premmie.  One of the nurses smiled as I wept and asked: "Are you Auntie?" 

What are your suggestions for how to support my "sister" through this? I don't know how to comfort her, except thoughtful little presents, hugs and phone calls. I am reading some very discouraging facts about pre term birth survival rates.

I have four gorgeous nieces, ages 8, 2, 13 months and 20 hours old. They are my "children" since we are childfree. I love my give back babies! :rofl:


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Mrs. G you are giving the best you can give -- yourself. Being there, holding her hand. That means alot.

Grandma made it, mama made it, and this little one will too. There are some strong women in Besties family.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

The baby's condition is out of your hands and there is nothing you can do. Let the doctor's do their thing and you just "be there" for your sister, just as you are doing.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Mrs. G being there is the best thing you can do. Tell her you're there for her for whatever she needs. A good cry, a food delivery, etc. It seems to me you're already doing that and are a fantastic, loving friend. I'm sending out only amazing thoughts for her new child. My friend had her baby early and he weighed just over 2 pounds. He's now a healthy, happy 3 year old.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Micaela needs a blood transfusion; she is anemic.  I was weeping so much tonight.

On a happy note, Kayla opened her eyes when she heard her mother today. Her little heart started to beat faster....she knows her mama.


----------

